# Very first site just looking for some tips



## Tye (May 16, 2014)

Hello Everyone,
I am fairly new photographer and having started self teaching myself for just the past year and a bit I still have so much to learn. I ended up wanting to put my work out there to help get critiques since previous to the site most of my stuff has only been on instagram and my personal facebook and found everyone was just to "supportive" with not much in ways of helpful criticisms. Right now I'm fairly happy with the site and layout but am looking to get some outside opinions on anything I should be doing differently with the site. The one thing I do want to change is eventually on my Blog portion, once I fill in more content I will have small excerpts/overview of the posts listed on the page which will link to the full post. Hopefully that way it will be a bit easier to navigate instead of scrolling like a mad.

www.TyeEldridge.com


----------



## Designer (May 16, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## Msteelio91 (May 16, 2014)

Welcome! The site looks nice. Consider also using sites like flickr and 500px to get your stuff out there. I find it's easy to share through flickr as well.


----------



## Tye (May 16, 2014)

Thanks, I have used flikr but haven't been to much of a fan of it. Mainly since it's sort of lacking in organizing the photostream. Is 500px quite a bit different? I will have to check them out.


----------

